# What's a really good DTG site?



## KCBlack (Jan 9, 2008)

What's a really good site that DTG prints well? I want to get this image printed:
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/784/fhlogoiibt1.png
I realize that DTG is inferior to screen printing, so I want to get the best DTG print possible. I want to print 3 white shirts. I've used zazzle before for another image on a black shirt, and I didn't think it was too great.

Is customink better than zazzle for dtg printing?


----------



## KCBlack (Jan 9, 2008)

BUMP: Does anyone know a good DTG service online?


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I suggest you put a post in the "Referrals and Recommendations" section of this forum.

btw, it's not that DTG is "inferior" to screen-printing, it is a different process. There are pros and cons to both processes, but one does not replace the other.

Eric


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

The problem is consistency and quality control with the large fulfillment houses. Take a gander in the T-Shirt Fulfillment Services for discussions on this subject ... there have been some good threads comparing companies.

Viva la DTG!!!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

What was the problem you had with the previous prints?

I have heard plenty of customers complain about OTHER digital prints they have received elsewhere.

Not sure what the big guys are doing but, just like in most businesses, a smaller shop will usually work harder to get your repeat business.


----------



## KCBlack (Jan 9, 2008)

My problem with my original shirt from zazzle.com was that the colors seemed kind of faded and way less bright than it looked on my monitor. I know the final product varies from what it looks like on your computer, but it all looked very dull. Maybe it was because I printed on a black shirt? Will printing on a white shirt avoid this problem/lessen it? I'm thinking of going with customink.com.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you view your art in CMYK or RGB format?

That does become a problem sometimes when customers have really really bright RGB values that a CMYK inks just simply cannot make. 

I have no experience whatsoever with zazzle, but I hear complaints about some of the big shops (and some small shops) all the time. Find a small shop to print your shirt and compare, as I said, a small shop (usually) will work harder to get your repeat business. As Micheal said, consistency and quality control come into play with the big guys. Personally, I do not like these online places. I prefer to talk to a person and make sure everything is smooth. If fulfillment is what you are looking for, set up a website and find a local dtg printer to dropship for you.


----------



## KCBlack (Jan 9, 2008)

Kk, thanks a lot man. So if I were to use zazzle again, I should make sure my image is in CMYK because the DTG printers print in CMYK right? And I just read light shirts print better results than dark, is this true?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

JM clothing would be happy to help with your printing needs. White, lights, and darks no prob


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

KCBlack said:


> Kk, thanks a lot man. So if I were to use zazzle again, I should make sure my image is in CMYK because the DTG printers print in CMYK right? And I just read light shirts print better results than dark, is this true?


The printer may print out of RGB mode with RGB printer profiles, but it may be a good idea to at least view your art in CMYK to have an idea of how it will look.

It's complicated to explain, but I use an RGB working space to print from because it gives me better, more true colors. The RIP does what it does in converting the profiles over, and looks better than printing from a CMYK working space, but yes, you should take a look at the art in CMYK mode to make sure you do not have a lot of colors out of our range.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't tell you what the best DTG site is for quality but I can tell you that there is no reason for a print to looked washed out on any color shirt unless the artwork wasn't high enough resolution. There is a big difference in the parameters for ripping the file and that will affect the quality of the print. Zazzle used to use all Kornit machines to do their printing with and have now gone to I believe a whole bunch of T-Jets if I am correct. If not I apologize and stand to be corrected.


----------



## JJfromJersey (Apr 17, 2008)

insightful stuff funk


----------

